# New Cofidis team bike color



## Ppopp (Jun 20, 2011)

I've never been a fan of the bright red and white Cofidis team bikes, but I'm diggin' the new scheme at the Tour that is black and dark red. They've managed to make a striking bike that doesn't look like everyone else's red and black scheme.


----------



## George M (Sep 25, 2008)

Ppopp said:


> I've never been a fan of the bright red and white Cofidis team bikes, but I'm diggin' the new scheme at the Tour that is black and dark red. They've managed to make a striking bike that doesn't look like everyone else's red and black scheme.


I thought the same thing. I wonder what model they are riding? It sure looks good, real good.:thumbsup:


----------



## Ppopp (Jun 20, 2011)

They're riding 695s. Look already shows the 695 in the new color scheme available on the US website.


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

They're beautiful bikes.


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

They did do a good job with the 695 this year.


----------



## hux (Oct 30, 2011)

yep 100% it looks great in the new colour scheme. Better with black wheels than the above pic but 100% better than last years Cofidis scheme.


----------



## Kees (Nov 26, 2007)

it is nice , but I don't like the neon yellow inside of the rear and front fork.
I much prefer the old paint scheme which I ordered today


----------



## Ppopp (Jun 20, 2011)

Kees said:


> it is nice , but I don't like the neon yellow inside of the rear and front fork.
> I much prefer the old paint scheme which I ordered today


Agree that the flouro yellow splash seems out of place. Old scheme or new scheme, you're lucky to be getting a new 695.

I'm curious - are they still shipping with the length-adjustable C-Stem (with the half-moon shaped spacer)? I had heard that Look was now just shipping them with a fixed-length C-Stem?


----------

